# presta valve pressure gauge?



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried to use an adapter but my shrader gauge wouldn't read...
what gauge is everyone using beside a full pump


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a planet bike unit, but I rarely use it... Works OK, though.

I have a Prestaflator inflation head with a guage.. I set my pressures before I leave the house. If I need to repair a flat on the trail, I use the old thumb press guage.


----------



## trsills (Jul 27, 2010)

I had the same problem with the adapter in that I could air up but my gauge couldn't get a reading. In the end I picked up the Topeak mini dxg masterblaster. It works great on presta valves + the gauge is accurate. It's pretty lousy when used on shrader valves. I haven't messed enough with it to see what I was doing wrong but I couldn't seem to pump up the kid's bike with it.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

almost all bike pumps have gauges built in and take presta and schrader valves.. you can get a reasonable one for 15-20 bucks these days. 

might be time to just get a floor pump.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a Prestaflator head and zip tied it to a Harbor Freight Tire Inflator (cut off the schrader head at the hose) that has a gauge. 

Works good.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I have prestaflator already at home, that's not a problem.
I want to experiment with pressure on the trail, drop 5 PSI for example.

but my mini pump doesn't have a gauge. Scrader valves are easy to check in the field.
This is frustrating..


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

performance bike has presta compatible gauges.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1070350_-1___


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an accu-gage presta pressure gauge. Works great, and is WAY more consistent than the built in gauges on air pumps.

http://www.ghmeiser.com/bicycle.htm


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

jerry68 said:


> I have an accu-gage presta pressure gauge. Works great, and is WAY more consistent than the built in gauges on air pumps.
> 
> http://www.ghmeiser.com/bicycle.htm


I'm using the same one ^^^. Like jerry68 says, it's more accurate than the built in gauges on floor pumps which, IMO, is important when getting the right PSI in tubeless tires.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Stay away from digital gauges:nono:


----------

